# Need ultra low profile condenser



## Jeffrey Jay (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi 
Anyone know where I can get a 6 ton (208/3 phase/server room application) condensing unit that will fit (in a truck trailer belly box) a 21" ceiling height? Perhaps I will have to have someone engineer/spec a "very horizontal" coil? I have plenty of width space. :001_unsure: Thanks all


----------



## mgould2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you tried a Refrigeration condensing unit? It might be a little
pricey, but still less expensive than some thing special made.


----------



## Jeffrey Jay (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks, I know, that is the problem, any regular production fan condensing unit with a 40 degree coil temp application...in the 72k Btu range is far too tall. I'm considering making my own system using two 3 ton condenser/fan units side by side. :sad:

I'm also exploring the feasability of multiple ductless split units...


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I was just thinking... if they own the trailer and it is now completely stationary, what about having a platform built on top of, or above the trailer and using a packaged AC unit. I’m guessing you wouldn’t have any need for a heat pump in your area.


----------



## Jeffrey Jay (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks but it's mobile...102 wide and 13/6 high.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

just try some online stores to catch more info


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

go with a refrigeration condenser for sure. probably the only one that will work for you.


----------

